# Transferring a ticket between locals....



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Call local 127 and ask them. Usually you need to work a certain number of hours in that local for a year then the members have to vote you into the local.


----------



## Irishrugger1 (Jan 17, 2014)

So I'd basically have to take a layoff/quit my current contractor in 134 and go sign book 2 and wait for eork? Is there a way you can sugn book 2 in 127 and still work in 134 until my number comes up and THEN quit?


----------



## Irishrugger1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry for the typos ....damn phone


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

Technically you can....I would advise against it though. Once you get the label of double booker you'll never shake it. I'd say you need to wait for an opportunity to come up where Book II is moving and jump. Sucks, but that's the best way to do it. Call their hall weekly to check on calls and get a feel for how their local operates. If you talk to the dispatch agent and some of the hands that show up for calls you can get an idea of your chances to get out from Book II. It's not super easy, but it's the way it's "supposed to be done". It could be helpful to have a few friends or at least contacts over there to feed you info and help you out. Do you know anyone from the local you're wanting to transfer to? If not make some friends.


----------



## Irishrugger1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I've talked to their Business Manager a few times now, and met him once at a rally, and he seems like a pretty decent guy and always tells me if I have any questions to not hesitate to call him. I only posted on here to get as many opinions/experiences as possible. I thought it might help if I found out when they were doing some community stuff (i.e. blood drive, rehabbing houses for vets,etc.) and see if they'd let me get involved in that respect to meet some of the guys.


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

IMO I would just do what you're doing. Keep signing book 2. I actually signed book two 2 months ago up in Kenosha. Have not got out yet.

Do you plan on going to the auto show to work? (McCormick Place) The call should be coming up hopefully next week. I'm hoping to be there. We'll see


----------



## Irishrugger1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I've been with the same contractor for 4 years now and have been working but I just want to get closer to home. I haven't actually signed any books yet. I know that makes me seem like I'm ungrateful and should just be happy to be working when there's so many JW's that aren't but I'm doing this more for a quality of life standpoint. My wife and I are planning on starting a family and I want to be closer to home and more involved in my community. It's hard to do that when I lose up to 3 hours a day in the car, plus all the expenses that go to driving to Chicago every day all year long.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

The BA ain't gonna' like that,he'll make you sign the "The Book" in pencil!


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

Irishrugger1 said:


> I've been with the same contractor for 4 years now and have been working but I just want to get closer to home. I haven't actually signed any books yet. I know that makes me seem like I'm ungrateful and should just be happy to be working when there's so many JW's that aren't but I'm doing this more for a quality of life standpoint. My wife and I are planning on starting a family and I want to be closer to home and more involved in my community. It's hard to do that when I lose up to 3 hours a day in the car, plus all the expenses that go to driving to Chicago every day all year long.


Nobodys judging you.

I can relate because until 2008 I barely knew my area because I spent so much time in the city. Up at 4am home at 5-6pm. Tired-shot. I can't blame you.

It's going to take a booming economy for you to get enough hours in kenosha not to mention you will have to leave your job before you even get your first hour there.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

You should pm eejack. He says the IBEW makes it really easy to travel, way easier than non-union, so I'm sure he'll have some great advice for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

I'd just open up my own non-union shop. 

Call me a jerk, but a man has got to do what is best for hisself. That's why the system works. 

Here where I am, the rat sweat shops pay $28 an hour with lame bennies. The union pays $11 more than that, with full bennies, and tons of gravy work. Figure that one out for yourself.......... It pays to be a member here.

Just being a realist, that's all. Somebody please tell me I am wrong.


----------



## Irishrugger1 (Jan 17, 2014)

SVT CAMR said:


> It's going to take a booming economy for you to get enough hours in kenosha not to mention you will have to leave your job before you even get your first hour there.


My wife and I have looked at it and we could "get by" on her income for the time being and if I were to sign book 2 in Kenosha, I would certainly look into picking up whatever part time job I could find just to bring in some cash while waiting. I'm not above working a department store job for a bit of time, if it means I can eventually get back to being a JW where I want.


----------

